
Ask HN: Has Open Source ever saved a company? - ricksnyke
There was another Ask HN thread here on the topic if releasing the source of something has ever killed a company; but what about the other way around where releasing the source is actually the saving grace and&#x2F;or foundation of the company?
======
mehly
DotCloud and the Docker story.

